

Yi - nyellin
http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Yi

======
exDM69
It's wonderful to see the Yi editor back in business, there seems to be some
new commits in the github repo.

Yi has taken a wonderfully pragmatic approach to implementing a text editor.
They were working on an incremental parser framework to power the editor. The
framework was inspired by Parsec and aimed at parsing incomplete code while
typing. Emacs has similar parsers but in Emacs they're implemented with a
messy pile of emacs lisp, while the Haskell parser in Yi tries to do it with
an easy to read domain specific language.

I also like how Yi has a very flexible frontend. They ship with Vim- and
Emacs-like configurations to get started.

------
anonymoushn
That's not a very informative title. I would prefer "Yi is a text editor
extensible in Haskell."

~~~
piranha
"Almost discontinued extensible editor". :(

~~~
kia
Not true. According to the git commit history it is being developed pretty
actively. The last commit date is July 21st 2011.

~~~
zaphar
As one of the recent contributors I can confirm that development has recently
started back up.

Yi is more like an editor construction set than vim or emacs is. Configuration
is basically plugging together a key press parser, syntax lexer, and front end
with whatever customizations you want. Much like XMonad.

------
Locke1689
Be forewarned -- while some of the docs say that there is a Cocoa frontend, it
doesn't work. I first started looking at how to replace it a couple months ago
but I hadn't chosen a best tactic. After I finish my internship at Google in a
couple weeks I'm going to code up my resolution.

------
IvarTJ
Finally managed to compile it on Arch Linux, using Cabal. I had to close my
browser and IDE as there weren’t enough memory to compile it otherwise (it
required more than 1000 MB).

------
Symmetry
I saw this a while ago and was interested. But I kept getting errors when
trying to build it from source and after several tries, using several methods
I found in various places on the internet, I gave up.

------
gaius
I like a lot the way Yi maps \ and -> to appropriate extended characters for
display but leaves them in ASCII in the underlying file, but I didn't find it
to be stable enough for primetime yet.

~~~
exDM69
It's an absolutely useless feature but I love it too :)

There's a Vim plugin called Haskell cuteness that does the same for Haskell
code but unfortunately it didn't work very well.

~~~
radicality
If you are using Vim >= 7.3, you can use the vim conceal feature which works
as described, but without any messy hacks!

For Haskell, here ( <https://github.com/vim-scripts/Haskell-Conceal> ) is a
plugin that works quite well, although the lambda symbol does not seem to
appear for me, and the resulting glyphs don't flow nicely with the rest of my
font. It's still kind of nice!

~~~
exDM69
Thanks for the tip!

